# Some Adder shots from 01.03.10



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Spotted 3 early adders!

Only managed to get some shots of the final find of the day.


----------



## sup3r_k (Dec 23, 2008)

cool, really nice markings


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

I think today's sun brought a good few out across the Uk, well probably not in much of Scotland, still covered in snow!


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

sup3r_k said:


> cool, really nice markings


They work really well! All the Adders I have seen are invisible until they move, or if they are in the open. Even then they are still really hard to spot! 



slippery42 said:


> I think today's sun brought a good few out across the Uk, well probably not in much of Scotland, still covered in snow!


I'm sure your right! The weather here at least is perfect for them!!


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

excellent shots!

i'll be lizard hunting at the weekend (no adders where i go). maybe some grass snakes will be out, but they are tricky to find as they bask out of bounds in the reserve.


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

**Jealous** Great stuff!


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

laurencea said:


> excellent shots!
> 
> i'll be lizard hunting at the weekend (no adders where i go). maybe some grass snakes will be out, but they are tricky to find as they bask out of bounds in the reserve.


Good luck! Try any get a few shots! 



dragonbreeder said:


> **Jealous** Great stuff!


Now is a good time to spot them, just don't touch as they will stress and reproductive potential will be effected.


----------



## gav8210 (Jan 24, 2010)

great pics buddy! love their markings, ive never seen an adder before!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2009)

sup3r_k said:


> cool, really nice markings


 
agreed with you


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

Gaboon said:


> Now is a good time to spot them, just don't touch as they will stress and reproductive potential will be effected.


Would be tricky, we don't get them round here much - if at all.
Not one for picking up Adders, just prefer to take photos and watch them.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

wow they really are beautiful snakes


----------

